# Gotta ques.....does Lyft allow drivers to use rental cars?



## GLight (Oct 19, 2014)

Have a 2001 Odessy and would like to know if that would work/ I also have a 01 Altima with a bad paint job.....what would my mentor tell me?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I am not sure why this is a poll. What are you going to show the mentor when he asks to see your insurance card for the vehicle?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Can I use a rental car to drive on the Lyft platform?*
Drivers are only authorized to use the vehicle that was approved by Lyft, and that is named or scheduled on their personal insurance policy.

https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1229156

The answer is no, cause it can only be a vehicle that has your name on the title including your name on that insurance card.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Robert420 said:


> it can only be a vehicle that has your name on the title including your name on that insurance card.


Are you sure about the Lyft driver's name being on the car title or registration?
Uber only requires the the Driver be listed on the the Auto insurance paperwork. Driver is not required to be listed on the car title or registration.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Title and registration and insurance are different things. Car can be owned by anybody, including the bank. But if your personal car insurance includes that vehicle then you can drive it for uber and lyft.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are you sure about the Lyft driver's name being on the car title or registration?
> Uber only requires the the Driver be listed on the the Auto insurance paperwork. Driver is not required to be listed on the car title or registration.


There name must be listed on the car insurance of the car they're wanting to drive for lyft & on there driver license

http://ridesharedashboard.com/2014/06/19/lyft-mentor-series-introduction-mentor-ride-and-evaluation/ - More information here of how the mentor system works.

*Here the FAQs*
https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1003522 - This is the article I was looking at.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

it must be different for uber if companies like breeze are somehow able to operate in LA and SF. Along with that startup in Vegas renting out Tesla Type S's to Uber drivers...


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

What about driver's in NYC. I understand that in order to pick-up in NY you have to have a TLC car. People rent the cars from Licensed companies because you can't get the TLC yourself. How would that work?


----------

